# How to use wide angle lenses - DSLR photography tutorial



## ruifo (Mar 4, 2015)

I love to use wide angle lenses for 'telling stories' from the field, about events or activities I'm involved with while traveling. This is great for feeding organizational reports, events, field trips, vacations, photo-jounalism etc.

For me, a wide angle lens, with the right frame, will tell a lot visual information for the observer who is somewhat already expecting to hear the stories of a trip, a project, a community, the she/he was not able to attend or engage with, etc. I usually get feedbacks from people saying things like _"seeing these photos was like being there myself"_. And wide angle lenses are a great and creative way to take portraits as well.

Today, I crossed with a Youtube video that tries to explain how to use wide angle lens for the same purpose that I tend to use it. I found it very interesting, and decide to come here and share this video. The video goes a bit beyond that, into a few wide angle photography tips for interiors, parties, landscapes, and street photography use as well.

*******

*How to use wide angle lenses - DSLR photography tutorial*
_By Sydney Portraits, published on 29-Nov-2013_






*******

Here some shots of mine, along these lines of '_story telling_'.




Chapo pa lanmè a by ruimc77, on Flickr




Moun kontan by ruimc77, on Flickr




Timoun by ruimc77, on Flickr




En la escuela by ruimc77, on Flickr




Teotihuacan by ruimc77, on Flickr


And so on...
Does someone else you wide angle lenses in a similar way?

I mostly use these lenses as my main tools for that (sometimes an 8mm f/3.5 DX fisheye as well -- 12mm FX equivalent). All light and compact enough for traveling, very sharp, and wide!


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 4, 2015)

I'll sport my 17-35f2.8 for landscapes. 




_POR0697-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50 (Mar 4, 2015)

Good video. I have those same 3 lens ranges he talked about. I like wide angle with cars to put emphasis on things.


----------



## Thad Pannell (Mar 4, 2015)

Excellent video!!!


----------



## ruifo (Mar 5, 2015)

Trever1t said:


> I'll sport my 17-35f2.8 for landscapes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good shot!


----------



## ruifo (Mar 5, 2015)

Rick50 said:


> Good video. I have those same 3 lens ranges he talked about. I like wide angle with cars to put emphasis on things.



Excellent car shots, with a very creative perspective that really works well to my eyes.
Well done!!


----------

